# Asian carp New Richmond



## mkspw (Jan 2, 2009)

We were fishing a ditch above the New Richmond powerplant Monday when a huge Asian carp jumped onto the back deck of the boat. We were only running the electric trolling motor. It had to weigh close to 20 pounds. It made several high jumps on the deck of the boat before jumping into the water. These things could do serious damage to fishing equipment on the deck.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting... You joined OGF in 2009 - and this is your 2nd Post?


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, they're moving up the Ohio. Where is New Richmond power plant?


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

Beckjord Power plant just outside Cincy in the town of New Richmond, Ohio. It's right off 52. I believe this is correct. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

We were on the licking about 2 miles from where it meets the ohio river and had one jump right next to the boat while we traveling about 35 miles an hour, that thing went about 5 feet in the air and scared the hell out of me!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I better get down on the Ohio river before it becomes like parts of the Illinois river! If you haven't seen what that looks like YouTube it! Boxing headgear is just as important as life jacket there! Lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mkspw (Jan 2, 2009)

due to illness in the family very little fishing has been done in the last two years.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

This is bad news,it is just a matter of time until those fish will mess up fishing around Cincinnati. The smaller streams can not handle the numbers that these fish produce in a short time. It will be dangerous to be jet skiing not alone a regular fishing boat. Not sure if rowing a kayak will cause them to fly into the air. If that is the case not sure if it would be safe to be in a mess of them. Post any reports so we can tell just how bad it is getting on the rivers this year.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Hate to hear of them heading this way.


----------



## mkspw (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't believe it takes much to get them jumping. I would say in shallow water a kayak could cause them to jump.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Do they make good cut bait for cats?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

mkspw said:


> due to illness in the family very little fishing has been done in the last two years.


get better for all of u,r famliy. and u guys can get out on the water again.SOON


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Some people just don't type as much as other's Jigging Jim... LOL

Others just read the report's...


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

cali2ohio said:


> Do they make good cut bait for cats?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub
> 
> ...


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

My thoughts exactly!!!!!! They look oily and slimy like shad.... do they stink like skippies?.... some one out there has to know.....lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

